# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Party in portugal

## kullboys

Hello everyone
I travel around the world and i am a photographer. i take photos of scenery and events. I recommend Lisbon, Portugal if you're planning to have a party. I am not advertising the country but telling that the city is the great place to have a party. I stayed 4 days and 3 nights. i also love the night life in Lisbon.
Thanks.

----------


## SunnyDay

We're going to Lisbon at the end of August. Maybe you can recommend us some interesting places?)

----------

